# Extrudieren ohne die Konturen zu verlieren ? Help pls !



## siob (29. November 2004)

Hallo liebe tutorials-Community,
könnte mir jemand bitte sagen, wie ich einen Pfad (bzw. einfach ein Rechteck) zu einem Quader extrudieren kann ohne die Konturen zu verlieren ? Bzw. dass alle Oberflächlichen einfach weiß sind und deren Konturen Schwarz ?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus !

Gruß
Augustiner


----------



## Taiwaz (1. Dezember 2004)

In welchem Programm?


----------



## zechi (3. Dezember 2004)

Falls du den lieben Illsutrator CS meinst ...

So direkt hab ich da auch noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, es gibt aber einen (wenn auch etwas umständlichen "Trick").

Du zeichnest dein Quadrat/Quader und erstellt davon ein Symbol mit schwarzer Kontur & weißer Füllung; nachdem du deinen Quader extrudiert hast, kannst du das oben erstellte Symbol auf die Würfelseiten mappen - und du hast den gewünschten Würfel mit weißen Flächen & schwarzer Kontur.


----------

